
I Invested All My Spending Money in Ethereum (And So Did My Friends) - kushti
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/college-kids-are-investing-all-their-money-in-ethereum
======
sharemywin
If you're going to try it I would pull my original investment out as soon as
possible(assuming it keeps going up).

